# new reel



## ajbigfish (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi everyone

I scored $130 worth of bcf vouchers for Christmas which is awesome because i need a new reel. I need was going to get the shimano sysmetre but i lost my waxwing lure and i don't won't to spend to much of my own money because I'm saving up for a hobie. The reels I've narrowed it down to the shimano sedona or the shimano Sahara. Im going to be chasing snapper and Samason fish so it needs to have a bit of drag. I know what size I'm going to get. If there are any other reels that are $100 or less that would fit my criteria suggest them. Also what braid is cheap and good quality.

Cheers Ajbigfish


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

I love Sedonas....strip them each time they get dunked and re grease etc ....easy no probs.....and you might get two for that price or close


----------



## ajbigfish (Sep 16, 2013)

Snapper, samsons, bonito and tuna along with a few others


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

I have a Sahara - it takes a bashing and has served me well so far. Should be fine for what you are looking to do...


----------



## hijacker (Oct 26, 2013)

Why not try an Ecooda Black Hawke....they feel pretty good n look schmick as well...good price as well


----------



## jonnyc (Mar 1, 2011)

+1 for ecooda..been testing the 2000 ecooda chronic this season n its a great piece of kit. very smooth, 6kg carbon drag. for 130 its impressive. I want to get a blk hawk for kings n see how it goes


----------

